# WHERE THE HELL IS AZTLAN BICYCLE AT?



## sprgeo (Mar 15, 2005)

So back on the 14th of May 2009 I got the automated responds that they took my order for a chrome limo stretched bike and soon after took $488 from my account. but ever since then, i have gotten not a single e-mail; not a single phone reply; not a single communication in regards to a tracking number. 

so I started doing everything i could to contact the conpany. telephone calls that no one answers (based on the website information), e-mails to everyone I could (and no reply- but the e-mails went through so they are good addresses). and even a registared letter so i know that someone works in the company. 

NOTHING

i contacted the Better Business Beareua for help, but they take 2 weeks to attempt to contact the company. 

does anyone know how to contact Aztlan Bicycles Inc for direct person to person??? i want my damn bike or my money back. nearly $500 for a single speed, heavy frame bike is a lot of money to lose. my obvious next step maybe to go to court. 

any ideas???

anyone???

peace


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sprgeo_@Jun 6 2009, 03:08 PM~14112918
> *So back on the 14th of May 2009 I got the automated responds that they took my order for a chrome limo stretched bike and soon after took $488 from my account. but ever since then, i have gotten not a single e-mail; not a single phone reply; not a single communication in regards to a tracking number.
> 
> so I started doing everything i could to contact the conpany. telephone calls that no one answers (based on the website information), e-mails to everyone I could (and no reply- but the e-mails went through so they are good addresses). and even a registared letter so i know that someone works in the company.
> ...


same here bro . i order'd some shit from them back in feburary to. about 150 to 200$ worth and they havent sent or called me back since. there order desk number is to a pluming store and there custemer sirvice number never answers. if they dont call soon we should sue or somthing.  :angry: :nosad: yo aztlan!!! i want my bike parts :rant:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

I think u guys aren't getting shit


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

yo homie what do you think we should do?


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

their shop is LITERALLY a mile from my work in chino. if you want, i can hit them fuckers up about this face to face and let them know they are fucking their fuckin reputation the fuck up with their fucking lagging those fucking fucks....


sorry, just pissed at unrelated shit...had to vent.


but seriously, i can hit them up next week about this.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jun 6 2009, 04:08 PM~14113471
> *yo homie what do you think we should do?
> *


show up like this
















and they'll be bookin' it like


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

hope it works out. :uh:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jun 7 2009, 12:24 AM~14115564
> *show up like this
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## daragez (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jun 6 2009, 06:08 PM~14113471
> *yo homie what do you think we should do?
> *


i don't know what to do!...


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

:machinegun: SHOOT THE "FUCKERS"!!!!!!!! :machinegun:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jun 6 2009, 10:24 PM~14115564
> *show up like this
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## 1SNOOPY (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jun 8 2009, 01:19 AM~14123766
> *:machinegun: SHOOT THE "FUCKERS"!!!!!!!! :machinegun:
> *


X2 DAMN THAT SUX


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jun 6 2009, 10:24 PM~14115564
> *show up like this
> 
> 
> ...


I DONT KNOW WHATS UP WITH THEM BEEN CALLING TO SELL SOME PARTS TO HE BUT NOTHING AND THE SHOP MOVED FROM WHAT I WAS TOLD


----------



## sprgeo (Mar 15, 2005)

well, if you would contact them directly, that would be a start. they should contact us here on this link to get e-mails/phone numbers/etc...

as for sueing them, it crossed my mind. but at this rate, i think all i would get is a judgement. then i have to contact them to get the settlement...circles begin again. 

i thought about contacting my bank and doing a stop payment and retract my $$$ somehow. unfortunately i closed that account and opened a new one. so go figure. anyone else have some sugestions?

peace


----------



## sprgeo (Mar 15, 2005)

also, if they moved the shop (as the web site also says), they need to continue to check their web site and forward their mail to continue business. this is total bullcrap that they have my cash and i have nothing to show but a reciept i printed on my ink.

peace


----------



## sprgeo (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jun 6 2009, 10:18 PM~14115517
> *their shop is LITERALLY  a mile from my work in chino. if you want, i can hit them fuckers up about this face to face and let them know they are fucking their fuckin reputation the fuck up with their fucking lagging those fucking fucks....
> sorry, just pissed at unrelated shit...had to vent.
> but seriously, i can hit them up next week about this.
> *



would you hit them up? at least some contact info would help.

thanks

peace


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

yea i tryed the feedback with a long complaint. i promise you this . this is the last time they get any big orders from k-town. :nosad: :angry:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise+Jun 6 2009, 10:24 PM~14115564-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good ones homies. :happysad:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

ya know im gonna start leaving shit comments on there website everyday. they gonna have to check there web soon or later.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

this seems unlikly but someone said thay mighta gone out of buisness or went bank rupt.


----------



## sprgeo (Mar 15, 2005)

I am calling "BBB" tomorrow to see what they have to say about the contact and my options. Since I live in NY (and am military; I expect more than this out of businesses), it makes it hard to do anything from this side of the US

peace


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

SHOOT A ROCKET LAUNCHER AT THERE PLACE OF BIZ!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sprgeo_@Jun 16 2009, 05:41 PM~14210210
> *I am calling "BBB" tomorrow to see what they have to say about the contact and my options. Since I live in NY (and am military; I expect more than this out of businesses), it makes it hard to do anything from this side of the US
> 
> peace
> *


yea i feel ya bro . if i lived out there.


----------



## sprgeo (Mar 15, 2005)

so i contacted "BBB", and they said to give them 10 days, then they send me a report. basically i will need to take them to court. i plan to contact the police and file a report first. hopefully they can assist me in contacting them. 

anyione else got some other ideas at this point???

thanks

peace


----------



## sprgeo (Mar 15, 2005)

i contacted the BBB and they could not get ahold of aztlan. i contacted my local police dept and they made me a report. (SINCE THE SORRY ASS CHINO HILLS POLICE DEPT WOULD NOT HELP ME WHAT SO EVER) no offense if you deal with them, guys.

i reported aztlan to a new site: www.ic3.gov

they deal with internet fraud cases. i hope the give it to aztlan hard. i am tired of them treating the avaerage joe like shit. chances are they are ripping people off, now and gone gone gone. 

the Chino Hills post office told me that they stopped paying on their PO box, so if you mail them something, it will not get to them. they have NO FORWARDING ADDRESS. 

i am going to my JAG lawyer tomorrow to see what they can do for me. though i have to deal with out of juridiction things...they are fucking with a service member. i have lawyers who will help me coast to coast.

peace


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

Yes aztlan bicycle sucks ass. They carry good parts but have bad customer service and treat their customers like dollar signs. NEVER ORDER from them.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

i totally agree. order from fnr, bone collecter, or mannys bike shop. never again aztlan.


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

You can always order from CENTRAL TEXAS LOWRIDER. We ship out parts as soon as the order comes in and we use paypal so your money is protected.We also sell the chrome limo bike for $440.00 shipped please feel free to contact me for price on anything you need.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sprgeo_@Jul 1 2009, 02:30 PM~14353294
> *i contacted the BBB and they could not get ahold of aztlan. i contacted my local police dept and they made me a report. (SINCE THE SORRY ASS CHINO HILLS POLICE DEPT WOULD NOT HELP ME WHAT SO EVER) no offense if you deal with them, guys.
> 
> i reported aztlan to a new site:  www.ic3.gov
> ...


GOOD LUCK WITH THAT AND THEY SHOULNT BE DOING THIS TO NOONE IM GLAD THEY FUCKED WITH THE WRONG FOO NOW I HOPE THEY GET WHATS COMING TO THEM


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Jul 14 2009, 04:41 PM~14472693
> *You can always order from CENTRAL TEXAS LOWRIDER. We ship out parts as soon as the order comes in and we use paypal so your money is protected.We also sell the chrome limo bike for $440.00 shipped please feel free to contact me for price on anything you need.
> *



Sorry for the trouble you have been having getting your stuff, but gott say that.....
CTL has great prices and Brian is a stand -up guy.....hit him up


----------



## vic lowrider (Jul 27, 2009)

I too got screwed by Aztlan. I ordered in early april, got part of my order in end of may after I filed a reverse on my credit card. I even got DOUBLE charged by them on my credit card. I contacted my police who contacted chino hills police. They said they had not gotten any complaints about this company. Maybe if you all who got cheated contact the chino hills police and let them know about this company. I have tried calling and emailing too. Even sent a letter. I even went as far as contacting thier web host. Guess what, they don't answer their emails or phones either! So it may be the same guy who runs both and is screwing us all. I did find an owner but his license was suspended. Don't know if its the same guy who owns it now. My credit card company reversed the second charge, but I'm still owed about two hundered dollars worth of stuff. The bike I got was the wrong sissy bar, and fenders dented and incompleted. I still need the mirrors, continetal kit and light. I agree about the law suite. But I still say if they get more complaints since this is considered fraud on thier part, Chino hills District attorney will have to do something. That will be my next step........ and I'm sending them here to read all the other complaints as well so they don't think it's just one disgruntled customer. I feel for ya all. But you make me feel better knowing I'm not in this alone.


----------



## vic lowrider (Jul 27, 2009)

sprgeo, Thanks for the address. Im going there to report them now. The more the better. I tried the BBB. they had one complaint six months before me. They said they couldn't contact them either and my case was closed. waste of time. But I'm going to spread the word on every board I can find and let everyone know. thanks for the info!


----------



## vic lowrider (Jul 27, 2009)

aztlan updated there domain. They even added a thumb nail pic of thier home page so I knew it was them. They gave this address but used all nines for phone number. So they do not want anyone contacting them. Except the address they gave is in Walnut California. Not sure how close Walnut is to Chino Hills, anyone know? Would Explain why they never answer the freaking phone! 
Whois Record
Registrant:
Aztlan Bicycle, Inc.
106 Exchange Place P.O. Box 702
Walnut, CA 91788-0702
US

Domain Name: AZTLANBICYCLE.COM

Administrative Contact, Technical Contact:
Aztlan Bicycle, Inc. 
106 Exchange Place P.O. Box 702
Walnut, CA 91788-0702
US
999 999 9999 fax: 999 999 9999

Record expires on 26-Jul-2009.
Record created on 26-Jul-2006.
Database last updated on 28-Jul-2009 10:42:50 EDT.

Domain servers in listed order:

JENN.WEBPROS.NET 
SARAH.WEBPROS.NET


----------



## aaabicycle (Jul 28, 2009)

Hey, Aztlan used to go wholesale and some retail on site. then new owner came in and stopped wholesale and became retail only then overwhelmed with personnel issues. they just flat screwed up.
you are doing the right thing talking to JAG.

I seen a comment about buying form fnr. I thought they only wholesaled that they didn't retail to the public.

In the future you may try ebay/aaabicycle.


----------



## vic lowrider (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by aaabicycle_@Jul 28 2009, 06:11 PM~14608301
> *Hey, Aztlan used to go wholesale and some retail on site. then new owner came in and stopped wholesale and became retail  only then overwhelmed with personnel issues. they just flat screwed up.
> you are doing the right thing talking to JAG.
> 
> ...


If they have such personal issues then they should pull thier site off the web until it's straightened out. To still take orders but not send merchandise or damaged merchandise is unexcusable business behaviour. If they had just answered thier phone or emailed me with an explanation I may have been more patient. But now I feel like I just got scammed and screwed over. And by the looks of it by other posts I'm not the only one. The new owner ran this business into the ground. Supposedly from what I found the original owner claimed profits of a half mil a year. Seems this idiot wants to exceed that by raking in our money and not sending the orders out. I don't buy the personal issues anymore, I say he's got CRIMINAL issues to think about now. At least by me. Every place I can find them on the web I'm placing reviews regarding thier business practices. I won't rest until they clean up thier act and send me my order with an apology, or my money back and/or replacement parts. I EVEN sent a letter stating I would gladly accept any substitute of equal value of the parts Im still waiting for. NOTHING! that was over a month ago. So they don't want to do business, they just want the money. Aztlan is a terrible business.


----------



## aaabicycle (Jul 28, 2009)

I agree with you completely, I was just listing possibilities of there poor communications, to not just slam a competitor.

I have an associate that actually went to their warehouse and could not get any assistance, everyone was just too busy doing something.

1-888-6835 if you care to call in an order to me.


----------



## DKBiker (Jul 31, 2009)

AZTLAN BICYCLE.......Wish I had read more about these fuks. They took my $77 the day I ordered, July 17. No goods. Heading to my bank now to see what I can do. 


DO NOT ORDER FROM AZTLAN BICYCLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sprgeo (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vic lowrider_@Jul 27 2009, 03:08 PM~14596195
> *sprgeo, Thanks for the address. Im going there to report them now. The more the better. I tried the BBB. they had one complaint six months before me. They said they couldn't contact them either and my case was closed. waste of time. But I'm going to spread the word on every board I can find and let everyone know.  thanks for the info!
> *



even if i finally get my money back...and i contacted my bank and reported everything to them, i will continue to make my issue heard about them...myspace, facebook...everywhere i can

peace


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Damn it sounds like you guys are really struggling with this. 

TNT does not sell stock parts like that I recommend Bone Collector, go to his site www.nybonecollectors.com and order anything through him. If worse comes to worse I have an FNR account I get my stock parts to chop up for custom parts so if anybody wants to order stock china parts hit me up and I'll get it to you but I've never had any interest in selling stock parts. i'm just offering this as a favor to some of you who have been jacked around by Aztlan.

Yes its true FNR only sells to businesses they wholesale to us, you need a Federal Tax ID number in order to start an account through them which means you have to register a business through the government, pay taxes, etc. You can take a look at what they sell www.fnrco.com prices are not on their site but you can see a list of parts available through them so if you see something you want let me know I'll give you the price and get the part for you.


----------



## sixtreywit4 (Mar 3, 2009)

dont feel bad homie i ordered a part LAST YEAR from a bike company an their sorry ass still have not sent my part and keep my money


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

i got fukd by aztlan a long time ago, n nevr boute frum agen. dey relocated n disconectd der fones. 
new adress is

PO Box 1416, Walnut, CA 91788


let em hav it!!!!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 11 2009, 02:13 AM~14733207
> *i got fukd by aztlan a long time ago, n nevr boute frum agen. dey relocated n disconectd der fones.
> new adress is
> 
> ...


FO SHO  

:biggrin:


----------



## vic lowrider (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sprgeo_@Jun 16 2009, 06:41 PM~14210210
> *I am calling "BBB" tomorrow to see what they have to say about the contact and my options. Since I live in NY (and am military; I expect more than this out of businesses), it makes it hard to do anything from this side of the US
> 
> peace
> *


Info update. I have found the owner. I have called and discussed with her (yes it is a her) the numerous complaints regarding not getting merchandise from her and the double charge she made on my credit card. She assured me (yeah sure) that she would get out a new fender, sissy bar and the rest of my order. Her claim was that they were in the process of moving. I told her that if she at least answered her phones, or communicated that to her buyers we would have been more patient. But to ignore us was unbusiness like. I DO HAVE her physical address and phone. So hopefully our orders will be sent out. If I do not receive anything with in two weeks I will turn the info over to the postal inspector and post her info here and every other place I can think of. It's the double charging me that burns me the most. If anyone has dealt with aztlan, email me at [email protected]


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

ill do that. but what i still dont get is last time i spoke to them back in feb. they said they had no records of my order.just the second order(the polo seat,chrome seat pan.) and i remember putting that order in on there web site so they should of got my order the first time. i also order'd (spike valve caps in gold,gold chain,bird cage handle bars,bird cage pedals,polo seat red,and bird cage goose neck ). and they dident say anything about me needing a buisness. and just cuz they are retail now dont mean they shouldent have to send me and others the parts they ordered. 

i got some of those parts from poor boys (redpolo seat,bird cage handle bars,goose neck) so i'd want the extra money back. i orderd the seat twice.

buying from poor boys saved me money. so try him too. hes a good man.


----------



## vic lowrider (Jul 27, 2009)

As of this date I still haven't received the rest of my order. I sent a registered letter to MARY SEMAN owner of Aztlan. She has not emailed, called or written me through snail mail. But she did respond to the BBB and LIED stating that she emailed me several times and that I tried to cheat her by keeping the merchandise and requesting a reverse of charges. Said there was no pleasing me. Here's the story. After two months of waiting and not getting my order I went to the bank to reverse the charge. One week later I got the order and I canceled the reverse charge. It wasn't even processed yet so Aztlan never was notified. BBB notified them that's why I got part of my order. Then in June they charged me again. So result was a double charge. I did email them and stated that when I got the bike it was damaged, and incomplete. I later found the packing slip and wrote them back and said I was sorry for not seeing it and that according to the slip my parts were back ordered and will be received in three days. Well, UM IT"S BEEN SINCE MAY! Far more then three days don't you think. I called the owner Friday October 16, 2009 and ripped her a new one. Stated she has until the end of next week to complete my order. After that, it's the trade commision and courts. Her excuse, was it was an employee that made the post to the BBB. I told her I'm tired of her excuses. Before she was moving the business, now it's an employee. The first time I called her I told her she was still taking orders, and until she handles the ones she has she should pull her site down HA! I know what a joke on me huh! The company are thieves. I can prove all my phone calls, emails and credit card records to the courts. I like them to try and prove they made any attempts to contact me. Now lets see who's telling the truth . p.s. On the BBB page they said they got my emails. HMMMM I reported the damage within 24 hours, so how come they haven't dealt with the damage like their page says they would if reported in time? They're not getting anything back. part of an order is better then nothing, I would be out the complete 436 plus the postage to send it back. They OWE ME. I want the parts. But at this point Im going to sue for the 200 and punitive damgaes because they intentionally cheated me.


----------



## LiLD90043 (Jul 14, 2009)

THEY SHIP FAST...SOUTHERNCALIBIKES.COM


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vic lowrider_@Oct 18 2009, 09:53 AM~15392309
> *As of this date I still haven't received the rest of my order. I sent a registered letter to MARY SEMAN owner of Aztlan. She has not emailed, called or written me through snail mail. But she did respond to the BBB and LIED stating that she emailed me several times and that I tried to cheat her by keeping the merchandise and requesting a reverse of charges.  Said there was no pleasing me. Here's the story. After two months of waiting and not getting my order I went to the bank to reverse the charge. One week later I got the order and I canceled the reverse charge. It wasn't even processed yet so Aztlan never was notified. BBB notified them that's why I got part of my order. Then in June they charged me again. So result was a double charge. I did email them and stated that when I got the bike it was damaged, and incomplete. I later found the packing slip and wrote them back and said I was sorry for not seeing it and that according  to the slip my parts were back ordered and will be received in three days. Well, UM IT"S BEEN SINCE MAY! Far more then three days don't you think.  I called the owner  Friday October 16, 2009 and ripped her a new one. Stated she has until the end of next week to complete my order. After that, it's the trade commision and courts.  Her excuse, was it was an employee that made the post to the BBB. I told her I'm tired of her excuses. Before she was moving the business, now it's an employee. The first time I called her I told her she was still taking orders, and until she handles the ones she has she should pull her site down HA! I know what a joke on me huh! The company are thieves. I can prove all my phone calls, emails and credit card records to the courts. I like them to  try and prove they made any attempts to contact me. Now lets see who's telling the truth . p.s. On the BBB page they said they got my emails. HMMMM I reported the damage within 24 hours, so how come they haven't dealt with the damage like their page says they would if reported in time?  They're not getting anything back. part of an order is better then nothing, I would be out the complete 436 plus the postage to send it back.  They OWE ME.  I want the parts. But at this point Im going to sue for the 200 and punitive damgaes because they intentionally cheated me.
> *



hey vic_lowrider. i tryed e-mailing you of my encounter with them. but it said you e-mail was not valid.


----------



## sprgeo (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LiLD90043_@Oct 18 2009, 10:44 AM~15392479
> *THEY SHIP FAST...SOUTHERNCALIBIKES.COM
> *


well, i will question this one, too. i chose to go through southerncalibikes and they held my "money order" telling me he was waiting for the 'check' to clear. he has bad communication skills and once again, i am waiting for my parts to come that i had to CALL AND COMPLAIN ABOUT NEVER RECIEVING. going on 2 weeks, now.

i am so sick of these people taking advantage of us. i am 37 years old and do not take this with a grain of salt. HELL, AFTER BEING HIT BY 3 I.E.Ds IN IRAQ, I EXPECT MORE FROM US CITIZENS.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

damn bro im a vet too. I feel you and i also was scumbagged once by aztlan bicycle around 6 months ago. I've delt with southerncalibikes a few times though and had the products in less than a week. never had an issue with them. I used paypal though. I hope everything works out for you my man, with getting the sh*t you ordered


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sprgeo_@Feb 19 2010, 11:40 PM~16667157
> *well, i will question this one, too. i chose to go through southerncalibikes and they held my "money order" telling me he was waiting for the 'check' to clear. he has bad communication skills and once again, i am waiting for my parts to come that i had to CALL AND COMPLAIN ABOUT NEVER RECIEVING. going on 2 weeks, now.
> 
> i am so sick of these people taking advantage of us. i am 37 years old and do not take this with a grain of salt. HELL, AFTER BEING HIT BY 3 I.E.Ds IN IRAQ, I EXPECT MORE FROM US CITIZENS.
> *


i sale parts all day... come in and go out! hit me up when ever you need anything...


I DONT WAIT FOR MOS TO CLEAR...LEAVE IT BLANK cuz ITS GOING STRAIGHT TO MY cod order lol

one less mo i got to gets...lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sprgeo_@Feb 20 2010, 12:40 AM~16667157
> *well, i will question this one, too. i chose to go through southerncalibikes and they held my "money order" telling me he was waiting for the 'check' to clear. he has bad communication skills and once again, i am waiting for my parts to come that i had to CALL AND COMPLAIN ABOUT NEVER RECIEVING. going on 2 weeks, now.
> 
> i am so sick of these people taking advantage of us. i am 37 years old and do not take this with a grain of salt. HELL, AFTER BEING HIT BY 3 I.E.Ds IN IRAQ, I EXPECT MORE FROM US CITIZENS.
> *


pm sent


----------



## LiLD90043 (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sprgeo_@Feb 19 2010, 09:40 PM~16667157
> *well, i will question this one, too. i chose to go through southerncalibikes and they held my "money order" telling me he was waiting for the 'check' to clear. he has bad communication skills and once again, i am waiting for my parts to come that i had to CALL AND COMPLAIN ABOUT NEVER RECIEVING. going on 2 weeks, now.
> 
> i am so sick of these people taking advantage of us. i am 37 years old and do not take this with a grain of salt. HELL, AFTER BEING HIT BY 3 I.E.Ds IN IRAQ, I EXPECT MORE FROM US CITIZENS.
> *



Damn G...i ordered from them a gang of times and never had a problem.I guess they all fucc up here n there.........I only had a problem wit battleaxe


----------



## Brainchopper (Jul 5, 2005)

Check out this link detailing other peoples trouble with Aztlan, gives a lot of info that you may find helpful in your cause against these #$^%**#$^#s

http://www.complaintsboard.com/complaints/...es-c224164.html


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

DAMN IM GLAD I CAME ACROSS THIS, I WAS JUST ABOUT TO ORDER A TRIKE FROM THEM FOR MY 5 YEAR OLD TO PUT HIM IN THE GAME. I JUST DONT SEE HOW THE LAW IS LETTING THEM GET AWAY WITH THIS.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

casue not many people takin it to the law, the BBB has been involved i think, but it hasnt escalated yet... should be national fraud these fuckers are getting away with


----------



## RDominguez1987 (May 5, 2010)

[email protected]*! aztlanbicycle did any of you get you money back from them for back orders


----------



## RDominguez1987 (May 5, 2010)

i havnt


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rdominguez1987_@May 8 2010, 11:43 AM~17428191
> *i havnt
> *


me neather. 250$ down the drain.


----------



## ZemR (Aug 2, 2011)

Yoo.. i jus bought i bike from Aztlan...... be4 i knew they were schemmin *****..... wtf do i do??


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

Hit up Delgados Bike Shop.!!!
I've dealed with this guy enough to know that hes legit....
His website is in my signature..!


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

*ZEMR If you bought with a credit card/ debit card fight the transaction. If you used a money order your fucked. 

http://www.ripoffreport.com/politic...bicy/aztlan-lowrider-bicycle-lowrid-5bacy.htm



*


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Good topic


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

wow,glad I saw this!


----------



## Moco-H&C (Jul 27, 2011)

so in general its safe to assum aztlan bicycles sucks. dont buy from them. too bad some of their merch looked good


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Moco-H&C said:


> so in general its safe to assum aztlan bicycles sucks. dont buy from them. too bad some of their merch looked good


yup lovely lowrider was really fucking bad but my homie got his parts last month when he needed them last year


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Moco-H&C said:


> so in general its safe to assum aztlan bicycles sucks. dont buy from them. too bad some of their merch looked good


http://FantasyToysLowRiders.tripod.com/
Only website you need, anything you see on Aztlan, Fantasy Toys can do better work and quality is much better.


----------



## Moco-H&C (Jul 27, 2011)

thanks for the info . i was thinking bout going to the store around the corner but i know from experience the owner is an asshole hes just hostile when u go in asking for parts. but hes got good merch and he used to build from scratch


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

i ordered some 144 spoke rims a while back and didn't get em for a few months and when i got em the axel had messed up about 8 -9 spokes and had no help from them on fixing the problem never again did i order from em


----------



## ZemR (Aug 2, 2011)

Ok Thanks


----------



## ZemR (Aug 2, 2011)

Does Any1 know of legit websites???


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

HIT UP LESSTIME


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Fantasy Toys, link is in my signature.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Dont care how old this mufuckin topic is, TTT and this shit should be pinned.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

lock this shit


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Dont care how old this mufuckin topic is, TTT and this shit should be pinned.


:thumbsup:


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

Glad i saw this, i thought about ordering from there. Sorry for y'alls loss.


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

am i glad dat i bot my butterfly sprocket from someone else instead of AZTLAN i woulda lost $150 if i went thru dem pero lucky me....i got da playa price for it


----------



## bouncer77 (Mar 30, 2009)

hit up delgadosbikeshop.com im a straight up homie check out my prices or call 6266522179


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

bouncer77 said:


> hit up delgadosbikeshop.com im a straight up homie check out my prices or call 6266522179


I tryed your site the other day but the page said the account was suspended. :dunno:


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

bouncer77 said:


> hit up delgadosbikeshop.com im a straight up homie check out my prices or call 6266522179


i keep getting a error message bout page not loading..


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Good news about www.aztlanbicycle.com, the site is now down. Try it for yourself.


----------

